# grumpy stick in the mud.



## lindsaymarie40 (May 5, 2012)

I have a 4 1/2 month old female and she seems to be grumpy all the time. She does not play, only runs on her wheel. And when I get her out no matter what time all she does is sleep. I hold her every day for at least 1/2 hour usually more. What can I do to socialize her more? She won't eat treats at all. My friend just got a hedgie named clover a week ago, I am hoping she can help her to come out of her shell.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

That sounds pretty normal for a hedgehog. Generally when you take them out they want to 1) run away and sleep 2) explore. Only a few are actual "cuddlers". Also if you put your friend's hedgehog and your hedgehog together they may fight so be careful of that.


----------



## lindsaymarie40 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

it depends largely on your point of view as well. my little guy sleeps on my lap every night when we have our bonding time. he's grump as all get out, and even bites quite a bit, but that time, to me, is the most precious thing I could have with him.


----------

